# Wacom Intuos CTL-480 Working



## unAmygdala (Dec 8, 2014)

The Wacom Intuos CTL-480, a precursor to the Bamboo series) works with x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom on 9.3 and 10.1 RELEASE.

This thread pertaining to the Bamboo series, https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/getting-a-wacom-bamboo-cth-470-tablet-to-work.31288/, is also relevant to the Intuos.

Where people have had trouble is with the fact that the wacom devices like to use usm0, which moused usually grabs onto first.  So, you need to add some lines in devd.conf to allow Wacom to attach to usm0.  In threads pertaining to input-wacom, several different devd.conf configurations are presented.  This addition to devd.conf solved the problem for me:


```
attach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
#  device-name "ums[0-9]+";
  device-name "ums0";
  action "/etc/rc.d/moused quietstart $device-name";
};

detach 100 {
# We don't want moused to try to use the Wacom tablet
#  device-name "ums[0-9]+";
  device-name "ums0";
  action "/etc/rc.d/moused stop $device-name";
};
```


----------

